# Free IBC 2009 Code Commentary!



## Markmax33

I seem to see some questions that can be answered from the code commentary from time to time.  The ICC provides a free version of the 2009 code commentary and it works pretty good:

http://publicecodes.cyberregs.com/icod/ibc/2009f2cc/index.htm?bu2=undefined

They also provide all of the previous versions of the IBC here:

http://publicecodes.cyberregs.com/icod/ibc/index.htm

And they also provide the state codes for free here:

http://publicecodes.cyberregs.com/st/index.htm

Old BOCA codes are here:

http://publicecodes.cyberregs.com/icc/boca/index.htm

I wonder what will happen with their lawsuit against Carl Malmoud?


----------



## cda

Hay thanks

How about the fire code?


----------



## Gregg Harris

cda said:
			
		

> Hay thanksHow about the fire code?


NFPA log in for all NFPA codes


----------



## cda

Gregg Harris said:
			
		

> NFPA log in for all NFPA codes


IFC IFC IFC i


----------



## GBrackins

does anyone know if the Commentary for the 2009 IRC is available online for free?


----------



## mark handler

GBrackins said:
			
		

> does anyone know if the Commentary for the 2009 IRC is available online for free?


http://www.ecodes.biz/ecodes_support/updates/International/2009/IRC_Comm1/09IRC_comm1_updates_main.html


----------



## GBrackins

thanks Mark


----------



## FM William Burns

> Hay thanks How about the fire code?


http://publicecodes.cyberregs.com/icod/ifc/index.htm


----------



## cda

FM William Burns said:
			
		

> http://publicecodes.cyberregs.com/icod/ifc/index.htm


Hay

Come on stick with the program

IFC commentary


----------



## cda

Never mind does not appear IFC commentary is online yet

http://publicecodes.cyberregs.com/icod/


----------



## T-Bird

it appears these links are dead


----------



## cda

T-Bird said:


> it appears these links are dead



This will take you to the codes
No commentary 

http://premiumaccess.iccsafe.org


----------



## cda

T-Bird said:


> it appears these links are dead





Ibc commentary

http://diberville.ms.us/home/wp-con...C-Code-And-Commentary-Volume-I_Compressed.pdf

http://diberville.ms.us/home/wp-con...-Code-And-Commentary-Volume-II_Compressed.pdf


----------

